

Ask HN: Chrome and excessive memory consumption - cl8ton

Anyone else having this issue with Chrome?<p>I'm using Chrome v25.0.1364.152 on Windows7 with 4 tabs open right now. Task mgr shows 13 processes consuming 2.9gig of memory! WTH is going on with it?<p>I have to restart the browser every 2 hours just to get any work done.
======
hazov
No, on Windows right now, I'm using the same version and with 9 tabs open I
got 512 mb being used for chrome.

EDIT: When this happens you can see if VMMap can help you.

[http://technet.microsoft.com/en-
us/sysinternals/dd535533.asp...](http://technet.microsoft.com/en-
us/sysinternals/dd535533.aspx)

~~~
cl8ton
Thanks for the VMMap tip!

I restarted Chrome when I submitted this and it's already at 2gig and
climbing. Ill see what VMMap tells me.

